

Talk to Eric Ries for $8.33/min (and help a nonprofit) - keegomaster
http://clarity.fm/#/ericries

======
keegomaster
Very interesting model where everyone (apparently) can set a hotline to give
advice and make some money. Some folks you can reach are: Eric Ries
<http://clarity.fm/#/ericries> , Dan Martell <http://clarity.fm/#/danmartell>

